# please forgive me for what happened



## Sai1998

Hi been reading avidly posts here and now would like to have the following translated to Tagalog please. Said some thing silly now I need to "Lambing" her out of it.

"Lab please forgive me for what happened / I said yesterday. I should have let it go when I was okay, instead of trying to push you to see things my way. You are always the unselfish part of our love and I make the selfish part, I need your forgiveness as always. I also know you are trying always to keep me happy and believe me darling you do that much more than you know, more than I do to you all the time. I hope you will always keep telling me what you feel and I promise not to let my selfishness rule my mind."

I will add - Ang walang kamatayan kong pagmamahal


----------



## niernier

Lab, ipagpatawad mo ang nangyari/nasabi ko kahapon. Dapat sana ay hinayaan ko na lang habang maayos pa kaysa ipagpilitan ko sa'yo ang gusto ko. Ikaw na lang lagi ang mapagparaya sa ating pag-iibigan at ako ang makasarili, hinihingi ko sa'yo ang kapatawaran gaya ng dati. Alam ko na lagi mong sinusubukang pasayahin ako at maniwala ka _darling_, ginagawa mo ang higit pa sa pagkakaalam mo, higit pa sa nagagawa ko para sa'yo sa lahat ng panahon. Sana ay lagi mong ipapaalam sa akin ang nararamdaman mo at ipinapangako ko na hindi ko hahayaang _umiral _ang pagkamakasarili sa aking isipan.

Ang walang kamatayan kong pagmamahal         = my undying love

I am not sure if the endearment darling should be translated or not, so just tell us if you need to.


----------



## Sai1998

niernier, Wow that was quick. Maraming salamat po. I really appreciate this. Darling is fine thats normal for us. Thanks again. There is a possibilty she might reply in tagalog as well. So I  guess I could be asking again.


----------



## pharabus

Just to add, a reasonable replacement for darling could perhaps be "mahal"?


----------



## Sai1998

pharabus said:


> Just to add, a reasonable replacement for darling could perhaps be "mahal"?


 
Yes I would agree on that. However we constantly use darling - sweetheart (not Honey or Hon) so its okay. She finds it easier to understand in tagalog + I automatically get brownie points for the effort.  
Thanks.


----------

